
Is It Fair to Award Scholarships Based on the Sat? Colleges Seek Diversity - Bostonian
https://www.wsj.com/articles/is-it-fair-to-award-scholarships-based-on-the-sat-11580639400
======
planetzero
Where I went to school, many minorities with low SAT scores were pushed
through to create a more diverse student body.

The problem? Many couldn't handle the work load, lacked even the basic skills
for many of the classes, and dropped out well before finishing.

We should be looking further down the education chain.

Colleges should have an academic requirement. If it's not the SATS, then
grades or something similar. If you can't get in based on these requirements,
then college might not be for you.

Many people don't go to college and are still successful. We have plenty of
jobs in the trades that go unfilled every year.

------
Bostonian
Excerpt at
[http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3813043/posts](http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3813043/posts)
.

